# DIY Prototype Dual Flash Bracket



## Qveon (Apr 12, 2013)

ok here is my DIY Prototype solution for on axis, dual flashes into an umbrella. What do you think? I was using my cheapo Neewer 560TT just incase the bracket didnt hold.



Awesome fill IMO


----------



## tirediron (Apr 12, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## Derrel (Apr 12, 2013)

Looks a lot heavier than two blue asparagus-bunch rubber bands and a wrap of gaffer tape...


----------



## Qveon (Apr 13, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Looks a lot heavier than two blue asparagus-bunch rubber bands and a wrap of gaffer tape...


Thanks, its a bit wobbly when you move it, so i might make it out of a heavier material then an aluminum sign, but vs the prices on-line for a similar solution, its excellent.


----------



## Designer (Apr 13, 2013)

I love it!  Not necessarily the esthetics, but the fact that you built it!  Very good!

I think I see a brace from near the flash head to the umbrella bracket, but I can't make out what it is or how it attaches to the flash units.

I just finished building my first light tent frame.  (not using a box)


----------



## Qveon (Apr 13, 2013)

Designer said:


> I love it!  Not necessarily the esthetics, but the fact that you built it!  Very good!
> 
> I think I see a brace from near the flash head to the umbrella bracket, but I can't make out what it is or how it attaches to the flash units.
> 
> I just finished building my first light tent frame.  (not using a box)



Thanks for the props. I used a 1/4-20 thread to cold shoe adapter


----------



## table1349 (Apr 13, 2013)

If you are going to make another on you might try this design.
Two Flashes Are Better Than One + Simple DIY Multi-Flash Bracket Tutorial | DIYPhotography.net


----------

